# Does morning Civil Breadth exam include indeterminate statics?



## Seamoonjulian (Feb 5, 2019)

I found CERM 15 includes two chapters 46 and 47 of structure analysis about indeterminate statics and other advanced topics (my area is transportation engineering). I wonder if PE exam would include them in its morning civil breadth exam? Many thanks!


----------



## Baconator. (Feb 21, 2019)

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Civ-Tran-October-2016_combined_with-codes.pdf


----------

